# Dialerhorde feiert Mai 2004 in Spanien



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=8b5b651b5b3b27618c1190f207e18e07&threadid=36249


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

wie fies, willst du neid bei den kindern aus der unterschicht hier erzeugen...


----------



## BenTigger (26 Mai 2004)

Nöö er erzeugt nur Mitleid. wir fahren immer zum Grillen auf die Malediven


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö er erzeugt nur Mitleid. wir fahren immer zum Grillen auf die Malediven



Noa freilisch. Acontis GF war auch da:
http://www.[...].com/mallorca04/eurowebparty/z06204.htm

Hummer


----------



## Antidialer (26 Mai 2004)

Das nächste Treffen findet im April 05 vermutlich in Santa Fu statt!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holla, da waren doch alle. Und auf die  Malediven "fahren" ist mit zu nass.

Klopfer


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste Treffen findet im April 05 vermutlich in Santa Fu statt!



Kennt jemand die Leute von Global-Netcom, Consul Info und Intexus? Ich würde da gerne mal ein Foto sehen. Einfach nur mal um meine Vorstellung zu untermauern.

GH


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

klar nur von denen gibt es keine Bilder


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noa suuuuppaaa: Da feiert die deutsche Dialerwelt mit nackische Madels. Noa kei Wunda bei die Firmennetze:

h**p://www.spammer-hammer.de/pages/start/berichte/w[]_netz/lifestyle1.htm 
Lord Ford

*[Virenscanner: URL unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angst vor Acontis GF? (Link entfernt). Zahlt sich Lobbyarbeit eben doch aus.

Luther


----------



## BenTigger (27 Mai 2004)

Nein Luther, wir haben keine Angst, sondern achten nur die Privatsphäre. Fotos, die nicht von der Person selbst hier veröffentlicht werden, sowie Telefonnummern Adressen usw. werden grundsätzlich nicht stehen gelassen, damit eben die Privatsphäre geschützt bleibt.

Da ist es uns egal, ob es ein GF von irgenwoher ist oder nur ein kleiner Otto Normabürger.


----------

